# Reconciliation Paynent?



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??
> 
> View attachment 418464


They TOOK BACK your share of the Uber I.P.O. HUSH MONEY !


----------



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They TOOK BACK your share of the Uber I.P.O. HUSH MONEY !


im sorry. What does that mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

jmr8749 said:


> im sorry. What does that mean?


It was a joke. &#129315;

Since it's dated 2018 and you haven't logged on for two years, it probably doesn't matter what it is. However, my best guess is that it's the last payment they made to you...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??
> 
> View attachment 418464


Yes, that is the amount Über has debited your account as a penalty for voting Democrats.

.


----------



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

Very helpful. Thanks!

Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This is how they divorce you now. It's code for deactivation.

Keep taking trips you'll be fine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jmr8749 said:


> Very helpful. Thanks!
> 
> Very helpful. Thanks.


Big Minus in front of it.

Ubers " Welcome Back " package.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like they are saying you owe them $1,000.
Most likely an error in the app.
This so-called tech company is really bad at building an app that works reliably.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??
> 
> View attachment 418464


Looks like you had an accident
and that was the deductable ...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You owe them money? Maybe they do this to keep veteran drivers from coming back after time off. 🤷‍♂️

I don’t know if that’s even possible, but consider that the driver supply is way higher in many markets than it was two years ago.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It means you have to do about 200 rides to break even then after that you can start pulling in a profit. 🤷


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Is this an accounting trick to make their accounts look more flush then they really are maybe?

Could they have coded old accounts they think are dead with negative amounts to make their books look better?

Total in our "bank account"

(reality)
$2,000

total in drivers accounts to be paid out

(Reality)

$2,000

(Cooked books)
+$1,000
+1,000
-$1,000
+1,000

And that negative amount is in the old "dead" account so that they can just leave it on the books to "green" up their bottom line?

I mean if they have as many old driver accounts as i think they do they could have 10s of thousands of deeply negative driver accounts on the books just to make their cash on hand look bigger?

But what do i know, i'm just looking at every action uber does as being nefarious.

Or maybe some service agents went back and refunded rides and credited them against you thinking that they could just make a driver account go super negative and then embezzle the funds by "refunding" those rides away to another account.

I mean there's at least half a dozen nefarious things i can imagine doing with a closed uber driver account and an uber tech support account.


----------



## MakeItStop (Oct 5, 2020)

Did you ever get a response from Uber? Was it fixed? I just logged in for the first time in 3 years. Mine is only in the hundreds, but I noticed it happened around the same time yours did. June 9, 2018.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??
> 
> View attachment 418464


Deductable for an accident?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Deductable for an accident?


Old thread revived


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Old thread revived


I saw that after i asked the same question the same way.
I never did read a resolution.
Chalk them up for a 96%er....
Probably quit or was deactivated
and was waiting for it to drop off the record before attempting to return.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New members and Zombie threads.

At least newbie is using the search function


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MakeItStop said:


> Did you ever get a response from Uber? Was it fixed? I just logged in for the first time in 3 years. Mine is only in the hundreds, but I noticed it happened around the same time yours did. June 9, 2018.


OP hasn't been here since March, so I wouldn't necessarily be holding my breath while waiting for an answer. :whistling: Unless he has email notifications for new responses activated and actually reads them and bothers to come back and respond. :biggrin: But maybe he will... &#129335;‍♂

Gooc luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Uberforlife (Oct 15, 2020)

jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??
> 
> View attachment 418464





jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what





jmr8749 said:


> I just signed back in after 2 years and saw this. Anyone know what this mean??
> 
> View attachment 418464


I just logged back a week ago after 2 yrs. I saw the same thing dated a day after yours for over $1600. I called support and asked what it is. They said they had to send it to a team to look at it and be back in 3 to 5 days with an answer. I woke up yesterday with a message from support saying they fixed the issue with my account and $1637 was available for cashout. I hit that cashout button rite away and $1637 was in my paypal. No joke. They gave explanation as to what it was. The cashout says collection.


----------



## MakeItStop (Oct 5, 2020)

Uberforlife said:


> I just logged back a week ago after 2 yrs. I saw the same thing dated a day after yours for over $1600. I called support and asked what it is. They said they had to send it to a team to look at it and be back in 3 to 5 days with an answer. I woke up yesterday with a message from support saying they fixed the issue with my account and $1637 was available for cashout. I hit that cashout button rite away and $1637 was in my paypal. No joke. They gave explanation as to what it was. The cashout says collection.


good for you! Lol. I'm still waiting. Every other day I ask for an update and get nothing!


----------



## MakeItStop (Oct 5, 2020)

So still no response/resolution from that “specialized” team. I received this text. So helpful.


----------



## fernandp (Dec 27, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Uberforlife, post: 6571716, membro: 207046"]
Acabei de voltar há uma semana, após 2 anos. Eu vi a mesma coisa datada um dia depois da sua por mais de $ 1600. Liguei para o suporte e perguntei o que é. Disseram que tinha que enviar para uma equipe para ver e voltar em 3 a 5 dias com uma resposta. Acordei ontem com uma mensagem do suporte dizendo que eles consertaram o problema com minha conta e $ 1.637 estavam disponíveis para saque. Eu apertei o botão de saque e $ 1.637 estava no meu paypal. Não é brincadeira. Eles deram uma explicação sobre o que era. O saque diz coleção.
[/ CITAR]

Por favor mande impressos


----------



## fernandp (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm Brazilian and I also found this on my uber account.


----------



## fernandp (Dec 27, 2021)

fernandp said:


> I'm Brazilian and I also found this on my uber account.


----------



## fernandp (Dec 27, 2021)




----------

